

WhatsApp accounts almost completely unprotected   - chmars
http://www.h-online.com/security/news/item/WhatsApp-accounts-almost-completely-unprotected-1708545.html

======
chmars
I apparently missed the existing HN thread at
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4523173>, my bad!

